# Sorry i just don't get the ruger 10/22 fascination



## chevelle427

someone show me the light 


you get a $150-200 10/22 dress it all out 

(i do think they look great all decked out)

and wind up having $1000+ in the gun but you still just have a 10/22 .

i have had a few 10/22's in the past and i just don't see all the hype about them, there good little guns ,but mine only liked the factory mags, 

daughter did score 182 at the Appleseed shoot a few years back with her pink 10/22.

she now has a AR22 not the plastic sw, ruger, sig $550 ones, 

put her 22 next to my 223 and they look just alike right down to the foward assist (non functional) to the shell deflector and dust cover

we put together a AR 22 UPPER on a AR LOWER and we don't have $500 in it, and it is a tack driver also.
and the best part is if she wants a 223 all we have to get is a upper.

*again a decked out 10/22 looks super but it is still just a 10/22*:whistling:

*bottom AR is her 22*









-----


----------



## Splittine

To each his own. I find AK, AR, SKS, and Mosin Nagants and crap like that worthless to but they sell. That's the nice thing about this country is everyone can like different things.


----------



## chevelle427

Don't get me wrong on 10/22 i did not say i don't like them i just don't get the hype about them, sorta like a glock i don't have one but have shot one and i didn't notice any big to-do about it. WOULD I BUY ONE == SOMEDAY I WILL

I like MN, AR, & SK's but dont like AK's.

might be because there cheep to shoot and you can GET A Mosin Nagants FOR $70-85


----------



## Baitcaster

easy to modify , inexpensive , and comes with the best clip design of any other .22 rimfire .

but give me a Marlin 60 any day .


----------



## WestGalBay

Suppressed they do make a good gun for knocking the ***** off your deer feeder.


----------



## MrFish

10/22s are accurate little plinkers with just iron sights. I guess that's part of the reason, the other could be like ARs and such, people like to "dress" them up. I have a few Glocks, but I don't get into the "end all, be all" talk. They're great shooters, but *I *like my 1911s better. It's just people's choices.


----------



## TURTLE

*I have a couple 10/22's and love them. They never jam , tight groups and fun/cheap to upgrade and shoot. The Ruger SR 22 I have looks very similar to and AR and shoots freat and I have $400 in it with a 50 rd drum, the other Target I built on a 20 year old model and the way it is now was only $185 + the $98 I paid in 1982 from K-Mart on 9 Mile road.*


----------



## PompChaser315

Gimme a Marlin 60 anyday


----------



## saku39

I was gonna go with a 10-22 in a archangel stock, just looked too corny to me

Went the a Cmmg dedicated upper/ cheap $100 plum crazy complete lower= $400 M4 style Ar, uses blackdog mags, super reliable magazines, $11.99 each from .44 MAG.com!

P.s if anyone is wanting a 10-22 (not a new one with a PLASTIC trigger assembly, they have one at jacks super pawn for $199 (id rather pay more for an older one with the all aluminum trigger assembly, especially if you are gonna customize it )


----------



## FrankwT

I agree, I have a Marlin 60 and for a .22 unless you are a National shooting Champion, I would rather put money into a more substantial caliber.


----------



## joebuck

saku39 said:


> I was gonna go with a 10-22 in a archangel stock, just looked too corny to me
> 
> Went the a Cmmg dedicated upper/ cheap $100 plum crazy complete lower= $400 M4 style Ar, uses blackdog mags, super reliable magazines, $11.99 each from .44 MAG.com!
> 
> P.s if anyone is wanting a 10-22 (not a new one with a PLASTIC trigger assembly, they have one at jacks super pawn for $199 (id rather pay more for an older one with the all aluminum trigger assembly, especially if you are gonna customize it )


Sorry to hijack the thread but was wondering where you got the CMMG dedicated 22 upper? Price?

Thanks.


----------



## ted-hurst

I think the Ruger 10/22 is a lot like a small block chevy. Probably not the overall best but the aftermarket has taken to them extremely well. They've also been around I believe 40+ years without much change and in my opinion it's probably one of the cheaper rifles to modify. The fact that you can shoot a million rounds for about $5 doesn't hurt either (probably a little off on the $5) and the more you shoot usually the more proficient you get. 

Ted

P.S. I don't know how you could spend $1000 on one either but here's pictures of mine, uh I mean my 12yo daughter and 9yo son's.


----------



## chevelle427

short search i found this one for $1199 + ship $60 + ffl fees $25:no:

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=240056361


----------



## saku39

Fyi, I got the Cmmg upper direct from their website for $364, kinda pricey but better than a chiappa upper, and cheaper than the tactical solutions

For the lower, i paid $99 for the polymer COMPLETE lower from plum crazy, its super light, they also make a 22lr hammer for these lowers if you are getting malfunctions with the standard .556/223 hammer that comes with these lowers

I looked at every option before i went that route, Gsg, mp15, 10-22 ect


----------



## FowlHunter13

I don't know about spending $1,000 on a 10/22. I don't see the point or agree with that either. I can tell you why I customized my 10/22 and probably why most other people do as well. It is one of the most customizable guns there is as far as what you can do to it and how you can make it look. It is all about making the gun "yours". Chances are there is not another 10/22 like mine in the world and that is just cool to some people. I bought my 10/22 for $75 at a yard sale. I have probably put $400 worth of add on's on it just to make it "mine". It shoots great and just looks cool. How about people that put thousands of dollars worth of stereo equipment, wheels, tires and paint into a $500 car. I wouldn't do that, but that person is probably very proud of their ride and it is "his". Just my $.02.


----------



## chevelle427

> FowlHunter13



great answer :yes: i also like my stuff to be different from others, hell i should have seen that at first, i hate pulling into a car show with a say 93 corvette and there are 5 more same color same everything,

i for another would not pimp the chevelle out like some older cars i have seen, but it is to my standards, 

i guess different strokes for different folks but i try not to put more into something then i could get back out of it.:whistling:

10/22 all decked out for around $500 im good any more not for me:no:

as for the AR22 WE put together i went with a cheep chiappa upper and so far no FTF FOUND 5 MAGS FOR IT AND WE ARE SET,im going to have to move my daughter back to 50yd as at 25 the center disappears from the targets TOO FAST, sad fact is she has laid claim to a high point 9mm and is deadly with it.now this gun has surprised me at just how accurate and dependable it is , I WOULD /WILL GET ANOTHER IN 40SW








*AR22*










no kidding it looks just like my AR when side by side with no mag in place, was looking at tac-solution but a deal came around on the chiappa upper:thumbsup:


----------



## FowlHunter13

Couple of really good looking guns. I especially like the AR22. That one picture sure looks like the Stix River Range. Maybe I will see you out there some day. I would love to get a first hand look at the AR22.


----------



## TURTLE

FrankwT said:


> I agree, I have a Marlin 60 and for a .22 unless you are a National shooting Champion, I would rather put money into a more substantial caliber.


*I'm confused, is a Marlin 60 not a .22. I could swear mine is. The only other .22 I like is my sons Henry Golden boy cause it shoots all rounds besides Mags.*


----------



## TURTLE

chevelle427 said:


> short search i found this one for $1199 + ship $60 + ffl fees $25:no:
> 
> http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=240056361


*Now that is retarded. That gun has a whole 3 parts on it that mine does not and all of them together are less then $150. I guess a sucker is born every day if he sells it for that price.*


----------



## chevelle427

found one that sold for $800 

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=224314451


----------



## Gravity3694

I only use mine as a training rifle. As such I only use iron sights with it and keep it as stock and lightweight as possible.

I've shot 189 at both Appleseed events with my 10/22 that I've been to. It's kind of fun being one of three people out of about thirty with iron sights only. It's also significantly easier to do the standing portion without magnified optics.

Maybe I'll post pics later, photobucket won't edit the way I want it to.


----------



## midlif1

I like the discussion. I chose the 10/22 because it had so many aftermarket goodies. I wish I would have known an Aluminum trigger ass was available before I bought. I wanted a project gun to tinker with and didn’t want to pay a lot for ammo. I also wanted a rifle to use at Project Appleseed. They did kind of steer me in that direction again for the massive aftermarket parts availability. Another 2 cents.


----------



## Getsome

I like my Henry 22 lever action. Very accurate with iron sights and never hangs.


----------



## Gravity3694

midlif1 said:


> I like the discussion. I chose the 10/22 because it had so many aftermarket goodies. I wish I would have known an Aluminum trigger ass was available before I bought. I wanted a project gun to tinker with and didn’t want to pay a lot for ammo. I also wanted a rifle to use at Project Appleseed. They did kind of steer me in that direction again for the massive aftermarket parts availability. Another 2 cents.


Why does everyone hate the polymer trigger assembly? Durability wise, polymer is much better than aluminum since it is more ductile and won't shatter as easily as aluminum will.


----------



## midlif1

I like my Henery Golden Boy also. Just afraid to scratch the finish (Brass?).


----------



## Big Wizard

Show me a shattered aluminum trigger assembly and I might consider agreeing with you.
Until then Ill go with good ole metal.


----------



## ilintner

My 10/22 that I spent way too much money upgrading has been collecting dust. The AR 15 with a .22 upper is just much more reliable with high cap mags, and more fun IMO. 

On tuesday I am getting this,












I have always wanted to do an SL-8 / G36 conversion, so this was right up my alley. If its reliable, I'd imagine that I will be shooting my 10/22 a lot more.


----------



## collectorden

Big Wizard said:


> Show me a shattered aluminum trigger assembly and I might consider agreeing with you.
> Until then Ill go with good ole metal.


http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-1022.htm

Paragraph 4


----------



## RichardFL

*Questions. Please read and help. THANKS*

Ok this 10-22 I just got,and for the most part was already modified. Said he had over $1000 in it and left factory stock so it would be a "sleeper". He said the main section (bolt& action maybe)was sent to Oklahoma and customised and special trigger plus a expensive barrel but not a bull barrel? Can anyone help me understand what I own? It is a tack driver at 100yards, I personally have shot @100 rounds through it and was impressed greatly!!! I plan to change the stock but I cant find some of these really cool looking one's in yalls pic's for sale through my searching?

My 2 kids shoot .22 crickets and its nice to plink right beside them with them not needing ear muffs every time I pull the trigger! Plus cheap for all three of us to spend the day shooting and can also include my wonderful girlfriend with my OLE remington nilon and not break the bank. Plus can shoot in the yard and no nabor call the cops to ask us to stop since its legal but annoying to nabors for large caliber to be shot alot.

Someone mentioned a supressor to make it quiter for shooting ***** off their deer feeder? Is it a silencer and is it legal with out a tax stamp and class 3 licence and build? No joke intended


----------



## MrFish

> Someone mentioned a supressor to make it quiter for shooting ***** off their deer feeder? Is it a silencer and is it legal with out a tax stamp and class 3 licence and build? No joke intended


Yes, you would be required to register it if you build it or buy it. There are different requirements for either. I'm sure someone will chime in with all the laws and so forth, but there isn't a better substitute for reading the laws yourself.


----------



## user17168

I like the remington 597 just as much as the 10-22 (in stock configuration)


----------



## drifterfisher

RichardFL said:


> Ok this 10-22 I just got,and for the most part was already modified. Said he had over $1000 in it and left factory stock so it would be a "sleeper". He said the main section (bolt& action maybe)was sent to Oklahoma and customised and special trigger plus a expensive barrel but not a bull barrel? Can anyone help me understand what I own? It is a tack driver at 100yards, I personally have shot @100 rounds through it and was impressed greatly!!! I plan to change the stock but I cant find some of these really cool looking one's in yalls pic's for sale through my searching?


PM sent I built that one...Anyone can bolt aftermarket parts on,but making it a true tack driver takes time and effort,and tons of ammo.Yes the gains are small but if thats what your after....thats why anyone would customize anything.


----------



## welldoya

Ruger just came out with a take-down stainless 10/22. Great design. Looks like it would be good for a boat, truck or airplane gun. Comes in a handy case.

http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-1022TD.htm


----------



## MrFish

welldoya said:


> Ruger just came out with a take-down stainless 10/22. Great design. Looks like it would be good for a boat, truck or airplane gun. Comes in a handy case.
> 
> http://www.gunblast.com/Ruger-1022TD.htm


I might have to get one of those.


----------



## Longbow14

I think the 10/22 is cool and i've been able to connive one people that buying them is cool since they can make it look supped up (same types of people who put aftermarket exhausts in their hondas)

I personally love my marlin and don't care for or need all the rails and other add ons. now if i was surviving a hoard of zombies then i could see the 100rd 10/22 drum.


----------



## Fanner50

MrFish said:


> Yes, you would be required to register it if you build it or buy it. There are different requirements for either. I'm sure someone will chime in with all the laws and so forth, but there isn't a better substitute for reading the laws yourself.


Not all the laws, but:

$400.00 SWR Spectre
$200.00 Stamp
$ 50.00 Transfer Fee
$ 20.00 Fingerprints
$ 3.00 Background check
$ 10.00 Passport Photo's
$ 1.75 Postage

5-6 Month wait.

Worth Every Penny. :thumbup:


----------



## bobinbusan

This might not be in the right place, but saw the read about a silencer.

Somebody get me on the right road, from what I found out about getting a silencer, it is aganist the law to use it for any type of hunting in Florida & Alabama and you need to have premission to carry it to another state?

Someone mentioned a supressor to make it quiter for shooting ***** off their deer feeder? Is it a silencer and is it legal with out a tax stamp and class 3 licence and build? No joke intended 

Thanks for any information about the use of a silencer and the laws for it.
:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## FrankwT

a suppressor can be used for hogs on private land in FL...Now in TX they have made them legal for all game, that is what I am talking about!


----------



## Az-Vic

Add my home state of Arizona Frank!, the governor just signed the bill allowing supressors legal for hunting in Arizona and I couldn't be happier. Im a predator hunter, and believe the use of a supressor will make a big difference when calling multiple coyotes to my stand.


----------



## MrFish

I wasn't aware that you couldn't use them for hunting, but how will they know?:sneaky2:


----------



## FrankwT

A suppressor is not like "seen on TV", even with subsonic rounds they are loud, I believe around 115 decibels. They do tend to save your hearing and help with followup shots at hogs/yotes. Gotta have a $200 fed stamp to own one and sign off by your local PD/Sheriff


----------



## Az-Vic

As close to a "silencer" as you can get, is a suppressed 22 rimfire. I shot a custom 10/22 , where the supperssor was integral with the barrel, not the usual "can" look. With subsonic ammunition, I swear, all you could hear, was the bolt "clacking" with each shot fired....pretty cool.


----------

